# Port and Polish Stock 243s



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

I am looking for info on porting the stock 243s on my 06 if anyone has any info or pictures or vidoes on how to do it your self. what i would like is some pictures of the intake runners and the exhaust ports of a set of ported heads
thanks


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

What no one on this forum does there own head work (Really)


----------

